# 50 HP compact tractor loader questions



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking to trade my 40hp LS open tractor in on a larger 50 hp cab unit. I'm also looking to possibly put a box on it and offset the payment in the winter. Anyone using a smaller loader like this with a 8-10' pushbox? Not sure that 50 hp is big enough to make the switch to cab. I currently use a 60 hp skid steer with an 8' box that takes about 4.5 hours on one fairly large trucking company lot but I don't want to spend $1600/ month in a rental all winter. How is it working out for you if so? Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

8-10 is way too big for a 50 HP tractor. Power and weight.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

I am currently using a John Deere 3046r cab tractor with a 8' Frontier snow push on the loader. This push is about 3' high x 3' deep x 96" wide and I push 6" to 8" deep dry snow falls up to 400' with it. Handles it with no problem what so ever. I use AG tires with calcium and a 800 lb. weight box on the 3 point hitch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

wishfull said:


> I am currently using a John Deere 3046r cab tractor with a 8' Frontier snow push on the loader. This push is about 3' high x 3' deep x 96" wide and I push 6" to 8" deep dry snow falls up to 400' with it. Handles it with no problem what so ever. I use AG tires with calcium and a 800 lb. weight box on the 3 point hitch.


Shows what I know...although, isn't most of your snow very dry?


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, our snow is usually dry so I very much doubt I would get a 400' push in wet snow. This particular snow push does roll the snow inside it like a blade so that really increases the volume you can move as it is not a static load.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm running an LD8 Arctic on a 50HP Case this veing yhe third season. On long runs the operator may have to feather it up to not loose momentum bit no other issues. 
It has loaded tires and 3 pt. Ballast weight


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

wishfull said:


> I am currently using a John Deere 3046r cab tractor with a 8' Frontier snow push on the loader. This push is about 3' high x 3' deep x 96" wide and I push 6" to 8" deep dry snow falls up to 400' with it. Handles it with no problem what so ever. I use AG tires with calcium and a 800 lb. weight box on the 3 point hitch.


What's the hp in your machine with the 8' box? Any pics of your setup?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I had a 3720 that ran an 8' sectional. The loader arms scared me. Tractor did alright. Wasn't impressive, but also wasn't worthless. Would I do it again? No. The force on the loader arms is just more than I was comfortable with. 

If I wanted to push snow with something that size, it would be an undercarriage mount hydraulic wing plow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wasn't aware that Boss made a 9'-4" plow.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

The JD 3046r is 46 h.p. They have beefed up the loader on this unit vs. the older 300 series. I prefer the push box on the loader as I can pile snow around 8' high with it. I don't have any pictures and have put the push box away for the summer. Check on Google for Frontier Attachments under snow removal equipment and you will see smaller JD's using this box. They also come in bigger/smaller sizes to fit various sizes of tractors.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hydrostatic or shuttle shift?
I have both a 4630 and a 5740.
The smaller one will out perform the 5740 and I'm sure it because its a shuttle shift. It also is an earlier model.
Unless you use it in the summer I would go for something bigger for lots.


----------

